# Battery Powered Water Fountain?



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi! 
I have been reading about water fountains and as Geoffrey is fascinated by water I thought it would a nice thing to get him.
The problem is that where his food and water go in the kitchen they are too far from any plug sockets to plug in a water fountain.
Does anybody know if there is a battery powered one available?
Thanks
Cat Geoffrey


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

catgeoffrey said:


> Hi!
> I have been reading about water fountains and as Geoffrey is fascinated by water I thought it would a nice thing to get him.
> The problem is that where his food and water go in the kitchen they are too far from any plug sockets to plug in a water fountain.
> Does anybody know if there is a battery powered one available?
> ...


Havnt seen any,but I doubt whether battery power would be strong enough to circulate the water for very long. It doesnt have to go beside his food just put it anywhere suitable.


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

I keep the normal bowl of water by the food bowl, and the fountains goes in the other side of the room, under the side table, which is in her route to the cat tree. So, it's always a convenient pit-stop.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

In fact many people advise placing the water bowl/fountain well away from food and also litter trays.


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks for your replies... Geoffrey might be getting a new present soon then!


----------



## Deej89 (Jul 30, 2012)

I think it's a great idea and I'm sure Geoff would love it.

I keep my cat's food and water away from each other, and she has no trouble sniffing them out. Her water stays in one place all the time, but I move her food bowl around a bit (never hide it or anything) for a little adventure for her.

I recommend the Drinkwell 360 fountain from Zooplus and other pet shops (obviously) ... it's really cool, filtered, and will definitely catch your kitty's attraction to water.


----------



## Tequila (Jul 2, 2012)

I think I might invest in one of these, will save me having to turn the tap on 3 or 4 times a day for my 2 cats to have a drink as they prefer running water it seems


----------



## Deej89 (Jul 30, 2012)

Tequila said:


> I think I might invest in one of these, will save me having to turn the tap on 3 or 4 times a day for my 2 cats to have a drink as they prefer running water it seems


Haha ... definitely worth it - plus it holds a LOT of water too


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

Tequila said:


> I think I might invest in one of these, will save me having to turn the tap on 3 or 4 times a day for my 2 cats to have a drink as they prefer running water it seems


A friend of mine told me the story of a writer who received a huge bill for the water. She had one of those sensor activated taps and the cat spent his days playing with it


----------



## rich24uk (Jul 19, 2012)

Glad I read this thread. Our Mr Kitty has shown absolutely zero interest in his fountain. I had thought logically that placing it next to his food bowl would be a good idea 

I'll try putting it somewhere else and see if his interest is stoked.


----------

